# Panfish lure may be the best ever.



## willcfish (Jun 2, 2012)

Try frying any fish dipped in dry pizza dough mix like comes in the packets. Add an egg and water if you like a heavier batter. Cut fillet into 2" pieces and fry in 1/2" of oil. I use an electric stove set on 7 and fry till golden brown. 
Best Panfish lure ever is a 1/32 or 1/16 oz jig with small tube, tipped with a worm for bluegills or minnow for crappies. I especially like red with chartreuse or black tails.


----------

